# Underwater photography



## Whitefeather (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm a surf fisher gal at heart. . . . and have no scuba diving experience. I'm somewhat at a loss to where to connect up with someone that takes underwater photography. So thought I'd try here.

I need some reference material to do my painting. I paint watercolor.

Would like to keep my subject matter associated with the Gulf Coast. I can find stuff on the web . . . but nothing locally so far.

Anyone have any great shots, they might be interested in sharing?

Or anyone have any suggestions? thanks . . .


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hang on and Clay-Doh will probably come to your rescue. If not PM him and he will hook you up.

Welcome to the forum










<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallTxt>Clay-Doh</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Since you are doing waterco;or, I guess you dont need great resolution to do a painting, and I got a few good stillls that could be taken off video!! Would love to see it put on canvas!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres a few i found on my computer... mostly from this summer. 



























































































And a few non local ones from a couple summers ago snorkeling off Cano Island





































I hope these help some, show us pictures of your paintings when you're done!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 1, 2007)

Ya'll are great . . . I mean WOW!

FenderBender, is the Spade (I think Spade)shot from the "O"? I like it especially.

Clay-doh, am interested in the video you speak of . . . but also loved this shot in your photo album that was looking straight at the camera. Haven't an idea what it is????

Not sure how to connect up for the video but if you still are interested would like to try doing it.

I take it you both are okay with my using your shots for reference on doing a watercolor?

I need to get past Christmas and my next project is something underwater. But certainly will post the results. Just keep in mind to not expect much.

Have to admit, the shots were great . . . took me by suprise to get such a quick response.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Of course, no prob with you using the shots for the watercoler, thats why I posted 'em 

The picture of the spades was taken at the Liberty Ship if I remember correctly... the only other shots I remember specifically are the ones of the black snapper, urchin, and cuda... all taken at the Oriskany. 

Good luck, and post your results!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh, that one of all the spades looked like it was already a painting! That was sweet! ANd thanx for the help today dude.

Whitefeather, Any of the ones n the photo album you like let me know and I can email it to you, although I think you can just rightclick it, and save it.

And heres a link to the video (wich is poor quality since its on youtube) and you can pause it wereever you like, you tell me how many minutes and seconds into the movie, and I can pull a still from it and email it to you as a picture. Theres some pretty ones of AJ's!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe it would help if I posted the link:doh






When ya watch it, pause it to let it load up, then click on the second bottun from the right under the screen to reduce it, it will make it look clearer.


----------



## LandoCalarusso (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, I'm Jon, I work at a local dive shop in Gulf Breeze and I teach Underwater Photography for both freedivers and scuba divers. In the course, we cover all sorts of different methods of shooting as well as all the basic operations of the camera. It's mainly about the "why," someone cant tell you what to do, and even how to do it, but I think it's good to know why we do these simple things.



http://www.divespots.com/scuba/spotID-36/photos.divespot



Check those photos out, I took a lot of those with an ok camera


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll put some in a link for you and post it in the next few days....



I have some more like Jon and Josh but since I am putting them in an index they can stay high res for you...



Josh, when are you going to come around and go diving with us??



Jon is off for the next week in Hotlanta and we have to do an Oriskany video for a guy the following week so stop by...



Oh and I miss our ol' michigan buddy he took some nice pics while he was here this summer....


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

mATT! yOU GOT YER CAMERA MOUNTED on a pole or something to get them shots? Thats sweet!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope, good ol hand mount.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm going to try to attach photo, new at this. Sorry this is not a scuba painting, but thought you'd appreciate my latest. I'm going over all the GREAT photos ya'll put me on and geez its hard, lots of shots to pick from. 

Watercolor is of my FIL that passed away a few years back. Got to thinking someone "might" know of his son, Harry Allen. He worked as a charter boat captain out of Orange Beach. Went by the nickname Animal. Big on Cobia fishing. Young Harry passed away in 96. He loved the water. Both great men.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that is a great painting!


----------

